# Help With Cam Specs



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

I have my 400 partially torn down for a rear main, front main, pan, and valley cover leaks. Took the cam out so I could the part #. I found these marks, HO, 744HL, HC02, K2132. Cam sounds somewhat radical, but I can't find the specs. Is this an old HO Specialities cam? The cam is in good condition.

Cam is in a 400 .030 over, with 62 heads.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Specs are;

Application 1966-69 RA & HO 
Stamp H 
Int. Dur. 301 
CL 113 
1.50:1 .407" 
1.65:1 .447" 
O.L. 76 
Exh. Dur. 313 
CL 118
1.50:1 .407" 
1.65:1 .447" 
Part # 9785744


----------



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Randy, where did you find the specs?


----------

